# Got a dog, now....



## SLIDER (Jan 8, 2009)

I recently got a black lab and am planning on using him for waterfowl and upland birds, however I don't want him to be gun shy. I have started to use a cap gun while he is eating and using that to fire and seems to be fine. Is there anything else that I can do to help him not be gun shy.

This is my first dog and first time training a dog for anything. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Read the stickies above in the Dog forum here Josh, good to see you're not throwing your dog into a guns blazing environment like a gun range or taking the dog out fresh on a bird hunt to "see" if it's gun shy.

Also another thing for you to get started on right away is a good quality thorough training program. There are many out there but some of the best would be from the following:
Evan Graham - Smartworks
Mike Lardy
Rick Stawski - Fowl Dawgs

All very affordable when you look at it in comparisons of what the over all costs of owning a dog are. The first two I'd say are easily the best complete training methods. Pick one and stick to it. Also, get involved with a local retriever club if you can. Where are you located?


----------



## SLIDER (Jan 8, 2009)

Great thanks for the tips. I'm located in Vancouver, WA. My dad is helping me a bit as he had a black lab about 15 years ago and did the same stuff but I will check all those methods out.

Thanks,

Josh


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

SLIDER said:


> Great thanks for the tips. I'm located in Vancouver, WA. My dad is helping me a bit as he had a black lab about 15 years ago and did the same stuff but I will check all those methods out.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Josh


Training methods have greatly changed in the past 15 years, I'd highly recommend a complete training program. I believe there is an AKC retriever club out there in that area.

Good luck to ya.


----------

